# Highest speed you went pre optimisation?



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

Whats the fastest you went pre optimisation on your local test track?

Got a feeling ive overcooked mine a bit, its going in for opti tomoz. Will the dealer know how its been driven when i take in?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Resonate said:


> Whats the fastest you went pre optimisation on your local test track?
> 
> Got a feeling ive overcooked mine a bit, its going in for opti tomoz. Will the dealer know how its been driven when i take in?


Oh yes they know everything about the car and like a black box it tells them the highest peaks...but what are you worried about...unless you make a warranty claim it dont matter...


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

200 Tops.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> 200 Tops.


Please let Res know if his over zealous drive will be recorded on the car computer???


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

anilj said:


> Please let Res know if his over zealous drive will be recorded on the car computer???


Put it like this Res its not submissible as evidence in a court of law :banned:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Put it like this Res its not submissible as evidence in a court of law :banned:


But fail in a court of Nissan warranty..ha:nervous:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Your meant to be high revs in 3rd and 4th gear - so well into 3 figures is very likely.

D


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Not sure what my top speed pre opti was, but in the last few hundred miles i did start to open the envelope in all gears so am sure i must have hit over 5K rpm in some gears a handful of times (obviously not the higher gears) & the HPC never mentioned it. I was very careful but keeping the car under 3.5K rpm is almost impossible as it arrives so quickly in 1st & 2nd.

TBH, i'm 95% sure no harm could come from driving the car hard from the off as the engines will no doubt be pre run-in to a point.

Does raise a question though as to the reason for the 1200 mile opti?? I know with BMW M's they install a different grade engine & gearbox oil at the factory to aid the run-in process, so this HAS to be removed at 1200 miles & replaced with the correct viscocity oil. That said, the M's are on variable service schedules so the 1st proper service after the run-in service would not be required until anywhere between 12-18000 miles.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

It's your car.... just drive it!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

The cars are given a thorough spanking at the factory's test track before delivery anyway! 

So after the first few hundred miles, just drive it. No running in oil is used and in fact I don't believe it is changed at the optimisation service, but I think I paid extra to have mine done anyway.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Drive is normal,just avoid full throttle runs...simple.

Just moving around like a grandma in a vauxhall will not run/bed the engine in correct :wavey:


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. Well I kinda stopped bothering after 900 or so miles. Was by the book for first 600. Know I've hit the red line a couple of times by accident.

Anyone know what 183mph in 6th is in revs ?  lol


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Resonate said:


> Anyone know what 183mph in 6th is in revs ?  lol


Start a post, or as we're in the 35 section, make it a Poll


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Ask Turbobungle. His avatar was a shot of his MFD reading exactly that - 183mph.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

around 200 Kmh i think but with lots of 5K in 3rd / 4th


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

OK well its just back from opti and Nissan said I hadnt exceeded any thresholds and my car is in perfect order 

So 183mph is A OK pre opti lol


----------

